# RIP Sheila



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

A British Columbia search and rescue volunteer died on a swift water rescue call out.

Sheila did not live in my town, but I had just started to get to know her as she was a new dog handler with the avalanche dog program in our province.

From the little I knew her, she was a very dedicated volunteer. She contacted me a year before getting a dog to talk about breeds, the realities of avi sar work, and she really wanted to do things right. She volunteered for a week at one of our dog courses without a dog to get a feeling for the group, what was required and what kind of dog she wanted to work with. She came to our program with all of her handler avalanche skills in place. She was a SAR volunteer before thinking about getting a dog, and obviously was involved in more than just K9 SAR. 

She spent a lot of time looking for the right dog, discussing breeders with myself and other avalanche dog handler and some RCMP members as well. She finally settled on a nice working lines GSD pup, that was showing a lot of promise.

I really looked forward to working with this team. Just another brutal reminder that life is too short sometimes. 

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2011/06/30/volunteer-rescuer-drowns-during-bc-search-and-rescue


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

May she rest in peace. 

DFrost


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

She was so young too... so very tragic....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sorry Jennifer, so tragic. 
RIP Sheila


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

So Sad, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

oh, how awful. such a tragedy. hard to believe it happened so quickly.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I am very sorry


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Very sad . My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and friends .


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

What a sad day. Canada has lost a hero.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Jennifer.
YOU do us a favor and stay safe!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrible news!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> A British Columbia search and rescue volunteer died on a swift water rescue call out.
> 
> Sheila did not live in my town, but I had just started to get to know her as she was a new dog handler with the avalanche dog program in our province.
> 
> ...


OMG! Yes, life is short. Be grateful for every moment you've got. God bless the family through all this.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jennifer, it is terrible to lose a colleague. My thoughts go out to her family and friends.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Stay safe.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Very sad to hear. I wish her family and friends strength in this terrible time for them. The rest of you stay safe.

RIP Sheila


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Very sad. So sorry for her friends and family.

That death has to hit pretty close to home for you. Stay safe. Take care of yourself and your dog.


----------

